# MacUser vs. DOSianer



## Tokko (18 Feb. 2008)

* MacUser vs. DOSianer*


1) Der Unterschied zeigt sich bereits beim Auspacken:

Ein DOSianer wird die 16 unbeschrifteten kackbraunen Pappschachteln und 
die 43 unterschiedlichen Kabel auseinanderreissen, die 28 mehrbändigen 
Bedienungsanleitungen und Garantieabtretungen achtlos zu seinen Jerry Cotton 
Heften legen, dann unter den Schreibtisch kriechen, alles auseinanderschrauben, 
zusammenschustern, einstöpseln, die Haussicherung mehrmals wechseln, Lötzinn 
aufs Linoleum kleckern und nach 2 Tagen von einem blödblauen leeren Schirm 
sitzen und stolz sagen: "Ah, super, nichts läuft. Jetzt kann ich meinem Weib mal 
beweisen, dass ich so ein Ding ruckzuck in die Gänge kriege." Weitere 4 Tage 
später meldet er nachts um 02:44 Uhr fast beiläufig (das gehört sich so unter 
Schrauberhelden) "Er läuft." Seine Frau ist jetzt sehr stolz auf ihn und er auch auf sich.

Ein MACianer wird den UPS-Mann willkommen heißen, ihm ein Bad anbieten und 
ein Gläschen Chablis mit leichtem Knuspergebäck. Nach anregendem Geplauder 
über Gott und die Welt verabschiedet sich ein seliger UPS-Mann und der MACianer 
löst vorsichtigst die Tesastreifen vom Kartonverschluss. Karton??? Quatsch, ein 
Kunstwerk an Verpackung, ein Augenschmaus, allein die Bilder auf dem Karton 
treiben dem MACianer die Tränen der Vorfreude in die Augen.

Spätestens jetzt wird er eine CD auflegen, entweder Wagners "Walküreritt" oder 
Davis "Bitches Brew". Und dann öffnet er die Umhüllung des Mac, vorsichtiger 
als jeden BH und empfindsamer als beim Transport der Kröten über die Strasse. 
Dann saugt er vernehmlich den Duft eines noch in Styropor gehüllten Mac ein, 
zupft hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen und schliesslich entblättert er ihn. 
Die Bedienungsanleitung (ein exquisites Poster mit weiteren Bildern seines 
Schatzes) legt er achtsam zu Shakespears gesammelten Werken.

Gegen das Zittern seiner Hände und Nerven hilft jetzt ein trockener Sherry 
und ein paar Riesengarnelen in Knoblauchdip. Dann stellt er den Mac auf seinen 
Schreibtisch - behutsam und voller Liebe und Andacht - führt (!) den Netzstecker 
ein und.....Noch eine Pause. Musikwechsel. Bachs "Toccata und Fuge" oder 
Hendrix "Voodoo Chile". Laut. Er schließt die Augen, genießt. Dann Musik aus. 
Stille. Absolute Stille. Er sammelt sich, atmet ein, hält die Luft an und berührt (!) 
sanft und liebevoll den Startknopf...

Mit dem Startsound hört man ihn jauchzen, jubilieren und Hosianna schluchzen.

A MAC is born!!!

Die Frau wird herangebeten, sie tupft ihm die Tränen aus den Augen- und 
den Speichel aus den Mundwinkeln. Sie küssen und lieben sich und der Mac 
lächelt dazu von seinem Startbildschirm. Anschliessend genießen MACuser, 
Frau und Mac ein Gläschen Champagner zusammen. Sie sind jetzt eine Familie.


(2) Weitere Unterschiede sind beim Gebrauch einer DOSe bzw. eines MAC zu verzeichnen:

Der DOSianer wird seine PlasteUndElasteKiste mit dem Fuß treten (= einschalten), 
das Betriebssystem wieder mal installieren sowie wieder mal die wichtigsten Programme, danach die neuesten Treiber und Spiele, die seine Kumpels zusammengesaugt haben (wird zur beliebten Routine, dabei lässt sich wunderbar eine Leberwurstsemmel mampfen und mit DOSenbier runtergurgeln), dann ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen ("meiner ist aber schneller als deiner"), sich am spotzenden Wasserkühler des Pentium 4 erfreuen und bei laufendem Betrieb zwei weitere GraKa reinpfriemeln. Danach brät er sich Spiegeleier mit Speck auf seinem Pentium. Wenn der dann wie erwartet abkackt, freut er sich, zieht seine Gummistiefel an und macht sich an’s Wühlen in der Registry. Seine Alte hat er inzwischen zu Penny geschickt, weil’s dort seine Lieblingskartoffelpuffer gibt. "Und vergiss den Doornkat nicht wieder, Uschi."

Der MACuser streichelt die Powerlampe, dann Startsound. Dann iTunes an mit 
"Steely Dan" oder Mozart, bisschen im "Spiegel-Online" blättern, den Anstaltsinsassen der Mac-Gemeinde ein "Guten Morgen" zugeworfen und kurz seinen Beitrag zum Sinn des Lebens gepostet, dann die Werbekampagne oder die Sonntagspredigt konzipiert, paar Urlaubsbilder als Album verschickt und nach getanem Tageswerk das Rezept von Lachslasagne mit Spinat vom Markt zubereitet. Der Mac sitzt wie immer mit am Tisch, übernimmt die Weinauswahl zu den unterschiedlichen Gängen und erzählt den lieben Kleinen ihre Gute-Nacht-Geschichte.


(3) Kleidungsfragen

Ein DOSianer trägt Socken zu Sandalen, ein ärmelloses Unterhemd (ein paar 
Wärmeleitpasteflecken noch drauf, damit man weiss, dass er an der 3-GHz-Schallmauer rummacht), Shorts, Handyclip am Gürtel und einen Tchibo-Blouson, wenn’s schattig wird.

Ein MACianer holt sich seine Schuh grundsätzlich aus San Francisco, er liebt legere 
Baumwollkleidung oder rustikale Latzhosen, sein Boss-Jackett lässig über der Schulter, iBook im Saddle-Bag, Handies lehnt er als Prologelumpe ab (er schreibt SMS auf Bütten-Kärtchen, die einem Fleurop-Strauß beigeheftet sind).


(4) Lebenseinstellung

Ein DOSianer wird sich darüber nie Gedanken machen, eher über die Frage, ob man Sangria mit drei Strohhalmen gleichzeitig aus dem Eimer saugt oder den Eimer besser gleich an den Hals setzt. Damit ist klar, dass er auch kein Französisch kann.

Ein MACianer wird stets dem Grundsatz folgen "Pfeif nicht wenn du pisst" (ausser bei Händels "Wassermusik" oder Smetanas "Moldau"), er wird einmal in seinem Leben nach Cupertino pilgern, sich in Zen-Koans vertiefen oder nur einer Amsel lauschen. Natürlich wird ein MACianer nie seinen Rasen mähen! Selbstverständlich ist er multilingual, kann Französisch ab seinem 14. Lebensjahr und schaltet immer mal wieder gern auf das japanische X-Betriebssystem um, damit er in Übung bleibt.


(5) Umgang mit Mensch und Tier

Ein DOSianer kennt Mitmenschen von seiner Currywurstbude, seinem Kegelclub 
oder seinem Kleingärtnerverein "Die Blumenzwerge". Seine Mitbrüder trifft er beim 
Mediamarkt oder bei Vobis. Sie begrüssen sich mit "Intel inside" und "Mein 
Diskettenlaufwerk brennt, harharhar" (sind halt lustige Gesellen!). Als Haustier 
einen weißen Pudel oder eine graue Katze und einen Wellensittich.

Ein MACianer tauscht sich in der Theaterlounge aus oder beim Boule-Spiel. 
An der Hyatt-Bar wird gepflegt geplauscht, ob man Curacao mit Kakao verfeinern kann oder ob ein Elchfilet einem Haifischsteak tatsächlich vorzuziehen ist. Ihr Gruß ist ein distinguiertes "Think different" oder ein freundschaftliches "Macs rock and rule". Die Kette, mit der er seine ständige Begleiterin in der Traumküche hält, ist aus Silber und Sonntags verlängert er sie zum Kirchgang für beider Seelenheil. Als 
Haustiere werden Rhodesian Ridgebacks, australische Rennmäuse oder Kröten 
aus der Steiermark gehalten. Manchmal auch ein Alligator, wenn der Fluss durch 
den Garten von Antilopen mittels Furt gequert werden kann.


(6) Sex

DOSianer poppen als Missionare in Mantas oder Golfs GTi und benutzen ihr
Kondom mehrfach, weil demnächst ein 128er RAM-Riegel angesagt ist. 
Und so was ist teuer, weiß jeder von denen.

MACianer haben das Kamasutra als zu einfallslos an Linux-Freaks verschenkt. 
Sie verzaubern ihre Dame oder ihre Liebsten (diesmal vergess ich Xboys 
nicht!) mit einem ausgesuchten Diner und einem ausgedehnten Vorspiel. Danach... 
- aber MACianer sind Kavaliere und haben es nicht nötig, bei Puffmüttern anzuschreiben.


(7) Autos

DOSianer bevorzugen Opel und VW, aber nur mit Doppelauspuff, Plastik-Edelstahl-Radkappen, breiten Schlappen von Quelle und einer 1000-Watt-Bumsdröhnmaschine zum Türausbeulen und Hüpfen der Klorolle auf der Heckablage. Sie brüllen sich ein "Koni Koni" auf dem McDonalds-Parkplatz zu und lassen dabei den tätowierten Unterarm aus dem Fenster hängen.

MACianer gleiten in Bentleys, auf 8-Zylinder Caterpillar-Treckern mit Dolby-Surround-Anlage, einem Mack-Truck oder einem R4 mit Faltdach, fahren auf Carbon-Mountainbikes oder Utopia Custom-made Roadstern mit iPod am Lenker. Längere Strecken mit ICE oder Lufthansa, weil in den Privatjet gerade eine neue Ledergarnitur eingebaut wird. Eine ganz besonders liebenswerte Elite stellen natürlich Harley-fahrende Macuserinnen dar - einfach unschlagbar!


(8) Televison

DOSianer bevorzugen Free-TV. Pflichtsendungen sind Richterin Barbara Salesch, Arabella und "Wer wird Millionär" (wegen des Ausrufs "Weiß ich!" bei der 100 ? Frage, ab 500 ? zappt er zu RTL2). Drittes Programm schaut er auch, wenn der "WDR Computerclub" kommt.

MACianer sind Stammgäste bei arte, Spiegel-TV und Dokumentationen der 3.Programme zur Auswirkung des Handels entlang der Seidenstraße im 14. Jahrhundert auf die Aktienkurse der NASA. Ihre Lieblingsfilme bei ZDF sind "Der Schatz im Silbersee" und bei Pro7 "Roadrunner" und Bart Simpson.


(9) Zeitungen und Zeitschriften

DOSianern reicht die Werbepostille, die zweimal die Woche kommt, angereichert mit News aus dem lokalen Umfeld und den Fußballergebnissen ihres Heimatvereins. Daneben leisten sie sich "Praline", "Kicker" und "BILD" (damit man weiß, was man meinen soll und wegen der Mittwochs Aldi-Sonderangebote).

MACianer vertiefen sich in die Macwelt, die Bäckerblume, FAZ und SZ im Wechsel, die NZZ wegen der Auslandsanalysen, Handelsblatt, Spiegel und Hustler. Dann Geo-Saison und Schöner Wohnen und Micky Maus Sammelbände, sofern hauptsächlich Donald drin ist.


Ich fasse zusammen und lass die DOSianer gleich weg dabei:

MACUser sind die besseren Menschen, klüger, toleranter sowieso (wir dulden selbst Österreicher, Schweizer, Engländer und sogar Holländer und Spanier in unseren Reihen), sie sind besser aussehend, reicher, erfolgreicher, naturverbundener, sexier, sie haben das Savoir-Vivre und die schöneren Weiber, ... kurz: MACUser machen genau deswegen 3% der Computer-User aus und nicht 97% wie die anderen. Ist beim Verhältnis der Schmetterlinge zu den Schmeissfliegen identisch.



.


----------

